# How do I cancel 6 nights from a 14 night WorldMark reservation



## vacationdoc (Nov 8, 2017)

On 1/3/2017 I booked a 14 night reservation at WorldMark Avenue Plaza for 2/1/2018 to
2/15/2018.  Today I called Member Services to see if I could change this reservation to an 8 night reservation beginning 2/6/2018 and checking out 2/14/2018. I was told that I could only cancel the first 2 nights of the reservation because it was an "almost" 13 month booking. Is this true?  I thought you only had to have a total of 7 nights booking at 13 months.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## itchyfeet (Nov 8, 2017)

Ask this question on wmowners.com


----------



## DAman (Nov 8, 2017)

vacationdoc said:


> On 1/3/2017 I booked a 14 night reservation at WorldMark Avenue Plaza for 2/1/2018 to
> 2/15/2018.  Today I called Member Services to see if I could change this reservation to an 8 night reservation beginning 2/6/2018 and checking out 2/14/2018. I was told that I could only cancel the first 2 nights of the reservation because it was an "almost" 13 month booking. Is this true?  I thought you only had to have a total of 7 nights booking at 13 months.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



The answer was correct. It’s due to the 13 month reservation booking period. You can change to a minimum 7 night reservation starting 2/3/2018 and still comply with the rule. You cannot start your reservation 2/6/2018 because you booked your reservation 13 months and two days in advance.


----------



## vacationdoc (Nov 8, 2017)

DAman said:


> The answer was correct. It’s due to the 13 month reservation booking period. You can change to a minimum 7 night reservation starting 2/3/2018 and still comply with the rule. You cannot start your reservation 2/6/2018 because you booked your reservation 13 months and two days in advance.



Thanks, DAman.  I understand now.


----------



## JohnPaul (Nov 8, 2017)

You can drop days off the end as long as you keep 7 days.


----------



## DAman (Nov 8, 2017)

vacationdoc said:


> Thanks, DAman.  I understand now.




If you look at WM owners website what you did was use *lead in days* to get the reservation you wanted-although it was unintended at the time. 

I'm sure there were many others trying to get the Mardi Gras reservation and check out on right after Ash Wednesday.  You got a prime reservation for NO.  Congratulations.  Have a great trip.

There has been much spirited discussion about 13 month bookings on WM owners.  Not just about lead in days but also related to mega renters/guests.  You will better understand the rule and the vitriol around it when you look there.


----------



## DAman (Nov 8, 2017)

JohnPaul said:


> You can drop days off the end as long as you keep 7 days.



I think he wants to stay through Ash Wednesday 2-14-2018.  Mardi Gras.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 8, 2017)

Bottom line is that you can modify a reservation by dropping days, but what’s left must be “legal” at the time you made the original reservation. In this case the reservation was made Jan 3 2017. So Feb 3 would be a “legal” check in day. Feb 6 would not be legal because on Jan 3 2017; Feb 6, 2018 was more that 13 months out


----------

